# Vegetarian Bodybuilding with Tekkers



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right then fellows, moving on from my other thread (becoming vegan/vegetarian/somewhere in the middle/may or may not be clomid induced empathy) I have decided to document my little journey and my complete diet overhall, maybe it could help other soon to be vege 's, as iv not seen anything similar on uk-muscle as yet. I know there's a few others on here so feel free to chime in and advise meat free foods, snacks etc..

I am an ex chef by trade and love a bit of experimenting, sso there will be no end to the different things we can do with quorn and tofu  i will be taking pictures of meals and snacks day to day aswell as recipes and the odd video cook along!

Try and keep the animal politics out of this one lads and just keep it about the grub itself 

Right so to kick it off iv just made my first meat free roast dinner . The meat substitute I have used fo this meal is quorn roast loaf, it has a turkey like texture but tastes a little like a mix of Turkey and pork, although quite bland at the same time, next time I cook it i will make a glaze or a good seasoning, or even a better gravy as I just used plain old bisto veg powder which tasted like mud if i'm honest. Then I had some frozen Bessie easy spuds (im ill and feeling lazy) some colli and brocolli cheese, green beans, peas and stuffing.








p://i62.tinypic.com/1znbiog.png]p://i62.tinypic.com/1znbiog.png

I am still cutting, without drugs, switched from high protein very low carb medium fats,* to low fat low to medium protein and high carb. Iv seen a* few vegan lifters diets online and the

80% carb 10% fat % 10% protein seems popular, and one lad on youtube doing this diet sure is in decent nick. Certainly makes you wonder about the claims and scare mongering from the dairy and suppliment industry. For me personaly that's a bit low for my liking and so I'm aiming for atleast 100g protein per day and the rest I don't count, never have, just go by feel and eye.

I'm going to be trying the odd vege option from my favourite fast food outlets but other than that I'm eating clean wholefoods (bar the meat substitutes)

As it stands today I am eating dairy and i plan to eat eggs but i havnt yet, the odd fish on a rare occasion MAY be on the cards but until iv learned more about micronutrients im not going full vegan for fear of putting myself in deficiencies,* but once I know what I'm doing and more educated It may well be the next step. I'm even chucking out my favourite pair of docs and ordering their vegan friendly ones that arnt made of leather, despite being a hiking £125 a fecking pair! I just hope they shine up good for the dance floor 

See you on the flip side.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like hard work, gd luck


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you be a vegetarian and a bodybuilder!?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Can you be a vegetarian and a bodybuilder!?


Lol of course, there's some decent sized vege's out there mate competing against meat eaters


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol of course, there's some decent sized vege's out there mate competing against meat eaters


Awesome mate. I'll keep watch. Looking good in your avi btw. Look bigger leaner than before.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think your raving mad but I wish you great success and happiness.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gearchange said:


> I think your raving mad but I wish you great success and happiness.


Haha all the best people are! 

Cheers buddy


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol of course, there's some decent sized vege's out there mate competing against meat eaters


I'd get some good quality Whey tbh mate. if I was no longer a carnivore that is


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

very interesting mate. look forward to seeing how tis goes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Awesome mate. I'll keep watch. Looking good in your avi btw. Look bigger leaner than before.


Thanks mate that was me last month before I got ill and crashed a little. Not been to gym in couple weeks while continuing to diet so I'm flat as feck atm. I'm feeling better now though so gonna get to the gym tomorrow and get my pump on. Half way through pct atm, the woman wants to hurry up and get impregnated so I can get the feck back on cycle lol


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Subbed to this thread. Not eaten any meat, excluding fish for twenty years and always looking for new inspiration with regards to protein sources. Good luck to ya, Tekkers.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> I'd get some good quality Whey tbh mate. if I was no longer a carnivore that is


Na **** whey mate Iv never been able to stomach that shiite lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vegetarian? I'm out. Lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Subbed to this thread. Not eaten any meat, excluding fish for twenty years and always looking for new inspiration with regards to protein sources. Good luck to ya, Tekkers.


Good man, I hope to one day be able to say the same. Did our first vege shop today and it was hard walking past the Peperami and some of the burgers but all the chicken and pork etc just made me feel sick and looked ****ing revolting, can't believe I used to love that stuff, luckily I found the new Peperami peanuts! (V friendly) which was a massive bonus


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dude, i'm going to type this as sober as i can...........


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good luck, I was vegetarian the first 2 years I started lifting weights, I gained 20 pounds in 2 years, anyone saying you can't be a bodybuilder and a vegetarian is profoundly mistaken and just showing some serious ignorancy about nutrition. I thought we bodybuilders were the ones who knew more about nutrition but this vegetarian dilema just proves that's not the case.

Anyways, is there any reason on why you decided to do this? I noticed that everytime you do something, you are very extremist about it.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

You can use quorn in any meat recipe, just remember to add twice as much water as quorn soaks it up rather than gives out juicy goodness. The Quorn cookbook and the Philidelphia cookbook are good places to start. From the philly cookbook, chilly philly chicken (quorn) is one of my favourites. Also quorn chilli and lasagne's are pretty damn good.


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

best of luck, couldnt imagine not eating meat, carnivore for life


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> Good luck, I was vegetarian the first 2 years I started lifting weights, I gained 20 pounds in 2 years, anyone saying you can't be a bodybuilder and a vegetarian is profoundly mistaken and just showing some serious ignorancy about nutrition. I thought we bodybuilders were the ones who knew more about nutrition but this vegetarian dilema just proves that's not the case.
> 
> Anyways, is there any reason on why you decided to do this? I noticed that everytime you do something, you are very extremist about it.


Im very much an all or nothing kinda guy, when I do something i give it all I have (atleast most things) some call it extreme, others call it obsession, I just call it doing my thing 

See my other thread for how this came about mate, saves me retyping haha


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you going to eat eggs?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barnz said:


> You can use quorn in any meat recipe, just remember to add twice as much water as quorn soaks it up rather than gives out juicy goodness. The Quorn cookbook and the Philidelphia cookbook are good places to start. From the philly cookbook, chilly philly chicken (quorn) is one of my favourites. Also quorn chilli and lasagne's are pretty damn good.


Legend nice one mate. Didn't even realise there was such a thing haha. Cheers for the water tip, made a quick quorn mince pasta bolognais last night and wondered why it was so fecking dry, tasted no different to mince beef though, just a slightly softer texture.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Are you going to eat eggs?


For the time being mate yes until iv learnt more about vege/vegan nutrition and micronutrient/vitamin sources then i may start dropping out the other animal products.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> For the time being mate yes until iv learnt more about vege/vegan nutrition and micronutrient/vitamin sources then i may start dropping out the other animal products.


Reason I asked is eggs are one of the ingredients of Quorn. You probably already know that. I was veggie myself for about 14 years.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll leave the veggie diet to you mate haha, good luck though fella.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Reason I asked is eggs are one of the ingredients of Quorn. You probably already know that. I was veggie myself for about 14 years.


Yeah I know mate its a fecking shame that lol. That's my biggest fear tbh iv not really seen anything in the way of meat substitutes or any reasonable protein quality other than quorn.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@IGotTekkers are you going to be taking a creatine supplement? As, to my knowledge the only non animal source (i.e. not meat, fish or poultry) is cranberries and it has a rubbish amount of creatine, which you do kinda need to build your muscles (simplistic reason) and to provide the energy for movement especially explosive movement.

2nd, what are you using for micronutrients? Nuts? Those would be my go to source. Though quinoa would be an excellent addition to your diet.

I wish you all the very best of luck with this :thumb: , although I couldn't be veggie again. :no:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @IGotTekkers are you going to be taking a creatine supplement? As, to my knowledge the only non animal source (i.e. not meat, fish or poultry) is cranberries and it has a rubbish amount of creatine, which you do kinda need to build your muscles (simplistic reason) and to provide the energy for movement especially explosive movement.
> 
> 2nd, what are you using for micronutrients? Nuts? Those would be my go to source. Though quinoa would be an excellent addition to your diet.
> 
> I wish you all the very best of luck with this :thumb: , although I couldn't be veggie again. :no:


Iv not thought about that before tbh so thanks for bringing it up. Yeah I guess I'll have to start using creatine then. And yeah I'm eating tons of nuts, chashews and peanuts as we speak lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Done vegetarians need to eat plenty of various vitamins and minerals that are often only found in meat? I know when missus was a vegetarian she had a lot of vitamins to take upon recommendation from nutritionist


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Done vegetarians need to eat plenty of various vitamins and minerals that are often only found in meat? I know when missus was a vegetarian she had a lot of vitamins to take upon recommendation from nutritionist


Na mate not really, maybe iron, not much else I don't think. Vegan is a different story though, to be healthy vegan you really need to plan and keep track of your nutrition with stuff like omega and vit b 12 etc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Na mate not really, maybe iron, not much else I don't think. Vegan is a different story though, to be healthy vegan you really need to plan and keep track of your nutrition with stuff like omega and vit b 12 etc.


Yeah but b12 and iron were two definites I thought. She was anaemic and they attributed this to the lack of red meat.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol you are a funny c.unt Teks I give ya that lol

I'll follow along for the amusement mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol you are a funny c.unt Teks I give ya that lol
> 
> I'll follow along for the amusement mate


Just been told there's a vegan cafe in broadstairs, gonna go smash a fry up over there once the gardener has been round


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hats off to you for going with this can imagine it to be a massive lifestyle change. Will follow along


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck mate.

i've been vegetarian for 27 years now. it's a myth you can't bodybuild without eating meat.

i would say that free-range eggs are your friends though and hemp oil = miracle food, all the omega 3 you need daily in one tablespoon.

i'd definitely consider whether the whole total vegan thing is a good idea though, it's pretty intense to live life that way, though fair play if you decide it's for you...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I did lol at the bit where you said I'm a chef by trade then show us your dinner made with instant gravy, packet frozen spuds etc


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

You'll be a hippy before you know it.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

veggie lifter checking in. GL mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tried quorn bacon and sausage thismorning for breakky, absolutely ****ing savage. Complete pile of ****e lol. Iv just tried Linda McCartney burgers and holy **** they are good! You would honestly never know it wasnt beef. Gonna be sampling the rest of the one legged ****s range after the weekend. Gonna be making loads of cool **** this coming week ready for next weekend as I'm gonna have a bbq. I finaly got the gardeners in today to sort the lawn out and clear some rubbish etc, got my papa new guinea inspired rockery going on aswell, looking on ebay atm for a quality bbq and dining set. I wanna come up with some sick skewer recipes so there will be alot of trial and error this week, I will video as much as possible. Also starting a new vegetarian fitness channel on youtube, got an animator working on a short cartoon of me for my intro, exciting stuff


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ya know everytime this journal pops in my timeline I hear mo farahs "practice , protein , practice , protein" advert !


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Serious question mate - have you abused any reccy drugs in your life at some point ?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Good luck with this @IGotTekkers - Will be following this with interest!

What has made you turn vegetarian?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Echo said:


> Good luck with this @IGotTekkers - Will be following this with interest!
> 
> What has made you turn vegetarian?


Clomid and animal videos  srs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hay again @IGotTekkers, after posting last time I remembered hearing/reading somewhere that vegetarians also tend to depleted in glutamine. So I checked and it does seem to occur... Up the spinach intake :thumb:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Clomid and animal videos  srs


Have I got this right? (From your comment, and the OP)

He's turned vegetarian while being on Clomid and watching animal videos?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Echo said:


> Have I got this right? (From your comment, and the OP)
> 
> He's turned vegetarian while being on Clomid and watching animal videos?


Yup  we're not 100% percent sure about the Clomid but the vid was a huge factor


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Echo said:


> Have I got this right? (From your comment, and the OP)
> 
> He's turned vegetarian while being on Clomid and watching animal videos?


True story


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ya know everytime this journal pops in my timeline I hear mo farahs "practice , protein , practice , protein" advert !


Ironic really coz if I were to pick a man to advertise my protein foods it sure as **** wouldn't have been a starving looking black man.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Echo said:


> Have I got this right? (From your comment, and the OP)
> 
> He's turned vegetarian while being on Clomid and watching animal videos?


Yes it does seem to be the case. Previously I can watch slaughter videos with an erection but watch with clomid and i am now vegetarian. But I am glad.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Imagine this thread in 2012 :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ironic really coz if I were to pick a man to advertise my protein foods it sure as **** wouldn't have been a starving looking black man.


Yea right skinny c.unt, surely you'd want a top athlete who had Olympic and world games gold medals...

One of the best in the entire world at there sport...

Not some skinny black dude... Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea right skinny c.unt, surely you'd want a top athlete who had Olympic and world games gold medals...
> 
> One of the best in the entire world at there sport...
> 
> Not some skinny black dude... Lol


Exactly, someone hench like that gay Tom swimmer kid :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ironic really coz if I were to pick a man to advertise my protein foods it sure as **** wouldn't have been a starving looking black man.


Racist


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tekkers, could you please remember to get a pic up before you start your next cycle?

I'd be interested to see what gains you managed to keep, I've been following your progress on youtube.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Got a link for that channel, Tekk, or anyone else?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

another veggie here!

not as hard as people make out.

lchf is a different matter:thumb:


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Got a link for that channel, Tekk, or anyone else?


search youtube for dianabolman

the emo kid turns into tekkers so dont be put off


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

dead set?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Tried quorn bacon and sausage thismorning for breakky, absolutely ****ing savage. Complete pile of ****e lol. Iv just tried Linda McCartney burgers and holy **** they are good! You would honestly never know it wasnt beef. Gonna be sampling the rest of the one legged ****s range after the weekend. Gonna be making loads of cool **** this coming week ready for next weekend as I'm gonna have a bbq. I finaly got the gardeners in today to sort the lawn out and clear some rubbish etc, got my papa new guinea inspired rockery going on aswell, looking on ebay atm for a quality bbq and dining set. I wanna come up with some sick skewer recipes so there will be alot of trial and error this week, I will video as much as possible. Also starting a new vegetarian fitness channel on youtube, got an animator working on a short cartoon of me for my intro, exciting stuff


Lololol one legged **** - Linda McCartney isn't Heather Mills u nutcase!! That made me spit my coffee out!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Done vegetarians need to eat plenty of various vitamins and minerals that are often only found in meat? I know when missus was a vegetarian she had a lot of vitamins to take upon recommendation from nutritionist


Co enzyme q10.(i think thats the spelling) Critical.And I mean CRITICAL for healthy heart function.Only found in meat I believe.Plenty of others too.IMHO,if we werent designed to eat meat, then these critical nutrients would be available elsewhere.

As for the high carb/low fat thing.Enjoy your hunger,Its going to be a constant companion!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Racist


Ok... A starving man of any colour.

Is that better? Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lololol one legged **** - Linda McCartney isn't Heather Mills u nutcase!! That made me spit my coffee out!!!


Err.... oh yeah.. lol. My bad :lol:


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Linda McCartney mozzarella burgers are pretty good, Tekkers. Agree about the quorn ones being sheeite. However, the Cumberland ones are ok. Do them on a BBQ and eat them cold and they're even better.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Think this is great..will be interesting to see how it works with BB always reading diff things about not too many carbs, should u whey or not, eat this eat that the way it's always been done is always the way for everyone so good luck with it.

There was a vegetarian cafe in margate it was a pop up type thing but I'm sure it's still running now ..havnt been into margate for a while but they do cookery courses too which are good and has great reviews also cookery courses for the vegans so worth a look just get info. It's called ALMA CAFFE ( 2 ffs) they have a website.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Think this is great..will be interesting to see how it works with BB always reading diff things about not too many carbs, should u whey or not, eat this eat that the way it's always been done is always the way for everyone so good luck with it.
> 
> There was a vegetarian cafe in margate it was a pop up type thing but I'm sure it's still running now ..havnt been into margate for a while but they do cookery courses too which are good and has great reviews also cookery courses for the vegans so worth a look just get info. It's called ALMA CAFFE ( 2 ffs) they have a website.


Cheers ill give that a search!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The linda McCartney mozzarella burgers and her sausages are awesome, honestly would never know the difference. Today I had quorn chicken pieces, they were pretty **** as expected but would go fine in a nice saucy curry.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Eating less and less animal products now, no milk, no eggs anymore, and the only dairy iv had is the odd bit of cheese on my veggy bolognaise and on a pizza. I'm mostly only eating plant based wholefoods like brown rice, loads of fruits and vegetables that I'd never even looked at before. I'm really getting into the health side of things now aswell as the ethical reasonings. So much evidence linking meat consumption to cancers and heart disease. Iv just ordered the documentary "forks over knives" which looks fecking awesome.

Made a nice little dish today which I'm keeping in a bucked and eating a bowl full every hour or so..

Red lentils, brown rice, couscous, wholewheat pasta, tomato, chilli, mushroom, oburgene, that one that looks like a cucumber forgot it's name, and chopped spinach. It's well nice. Gonna make more tomorrow but with nuts seeds and beans to increase the protein a little. Iv swapped my normal doritos and dip for plums, grapes, fresh pinapple, melon, dried fruits and nuts. But I'm gonna make up my own guecemole and make fruit and veg chunks or sweet potato crisps to dip it with.

I can't believe how much I abused my body for years with all that junk food and hardly any real foods. I'm suprised I didn't have a fecking heart attack.

Hopefully the Mrs falls pregnant this month so I can get my scrawny **** back on cycle and see what this kind of diet can really do


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

As far as eating out iv learned this to be a frustrating task. So far my place of choice is harvesters. All you can eat salad and pasta cart and their goats cheese pasta is ****ing amazing! But I won't be eating that again I don't think now I'm cutting dairy down to a min. The vege burger they do is utter shiite however. My eating out bill is considerably less now than previous weeks lol.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

So you going veggie or full on vegan?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> As far as eating out iv learned this to be a frustrating task. So far my place of choice is harvesters. All you can eat salad and pasta cart and their goats cheese pasta is ****ing amazing! But I won't be eating that again I don't think now I'm cutting dairy down to a min. The vege burger they do is utter shiite however. My eating out bill is considerably less now than previous weeks lol.


I'm sure somewhere like wagamamas would be a good bet for you? They do a lot of tofu dishes etc not 100% if vegan though but certainly veggie nice and light too


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barnz said:


> So you going veggie or full on vegan?


In the middle atm as I'm still having the odd animal product like cheese and alot of packaged goods has gluten in it which is a no no for vegans. I will most probably go full vegan sometime in the near future but need to work my way into it researching everything as I go.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I'm sure somewhere like wagamamas would be a good bet for you? They do a lot of tofu dishes etc not 100% if vegan though but certainly veggie nice and light too


Cheers mate I'll give them a look!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I like Ful, which is Lebanese and made out of Fava beans which are really meaty.

There'll be loads of Arabic dishes you can eat made on a base of beans.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I like Ful, which is Lebanese and made out of Fava beans which are really meaty.
> 
> There'll be loads of Arabic dishes you can eat made on a base of beans.


Cheers mate I'll look that up. Tofu really ain't cutting it as a meat substitute, the texture is awful even after freezing and drying


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheers mate I'll look that up. Tofu really ain't cutting it as a meat substitute, the texture is awful even after freezing and drying


I work with a couple of Egyptian guys and some of the food they bring is is awesome, I've had dishes with Fava beans in that you would swear had minced beef in they're that meaty tasting.

Over there meat isn't as abundant as it is here so they use all sorts of beans as substitutes, Fava beans are also know as broad beans and you can easily get hold of them.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I work with a couple of Egyptian guys and some of the food they bring is is awesome, I've had dishes with Fava beans in that you would swear had minced beef in they're that meaty tasting.
> 
> Over there meat isn't as abundant as it is here so they use all sorts of beans as substitutes, Fava beans are also know as broad beans and you can easily get hold of them.


There's a paste made with dried boiled broad beans cannot remember what it's called but meant to be very nice


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Made an amazing dish today which I will make a video cook along for after the weekend.

Blend 10 tomato, 4 mushroom, and a handful of fresh spinach add a splash of water, it will come out like a thinnish pink liquid, add to a pan and get simmering and add salt, pepper, tin of broadbeans, tin of red kidney beans, chopped red onion, peppers, few pinches of chilli powder, mixed herbs, 1/4 tin baked beans, touch of garlic and a glue of Worcestershire sauce. Keep simmering and stiring and add a large handful of more spinach. This makes a kind of bean chilli and it's bloody amazing, I had it with pasta but you can add it to rice or have it on its own with some bread.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegetable, butter bean and and goats cheese chilli bolognaise.

Fry the raws first then add half a carton of tomato passata, add Chili's and chilli powder, pepper, basil, loads of paprika, and cook till its done. Cook spaggy as normal. Crumple in a spoon full of goats cheese and mix into the sauce. Then assemble the dish and add more cheese ontop


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hows the veg diet going mate? seeing any positive changes?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You had me at Butter Beans


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> hows the veg diet going mate? seeing any positive changes?


Too early to tell tbh mate only been a month. I feel great though mental and physically even though I'm only getting about 2 hours sleep a night and proper stressed 24/7 over business and such normaly I'd be mental and physical drained but i feel awesome lol. Protein and fat is probs around 50g per day but eating loads of carbs.

Not looking too sad iether considering iv been in a calorie defect off gear and hardly training at all iether. Been gym 2 times in 4 weeks  but took this last night










Lost 2 and half stone since Feb. Still no ****ing abs though


----------

